# greek orthadox easter



## dono (Jan 13, 2008)

every year a friend of mine invites my family to join them in celebrating greek orthadox easter, it is there custom to roast a lamb over an open fire I thought I would share some qviews I took last year here for anyone who would be interested


----------



## zapper (Jan 14, 2008)

Great pics!

I grew up in NW Indiana, the melting pot of the world. There were alot of Greeks and other nationalities that did up big time for holidays and special events. Lamb is a favorite, that is for sure. (Save the Uzo for after the meal or you will be passed out before it!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anytime that I am back home I have to hit three or four of my favorite Greek restraunts in a week. Lemon rice soup, lamb, Spartan pork chops, Mousaka, stuffed grape leaves,Saganaki (flaming cheese if the waiter needs to be put at risk) and rice pudding for dessert. Ahhhhh. I think I feel a road trp comming on now


----------



## richtee (Jan 14, 2008)

Did they do it in the front yard?   LOL!


----------



## zapper (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh-Pah!


That is kind of funny! And kind of sad too if I catch your drift. Wasn't far from here and too long ago that alot of trouble came down on some folks that slaughtered their own food in their own yard.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

don.......what was they using for a motor/gear reduction..........alot of folks been looking for a setup like that here


----------



## kookie (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks pretty good. Diffently something different from what I am used to. Looks like their using a chain drive setup for the rottisery.

Kookie


----------



## richtee (Jan 14, 2008)

Not slaughtered, but roasted- from the movie "My Fat Greek Wedding" Very funny!


----------



## jonathan (Jan 14, 2008)

The Greek Orthodox church near me growing up used to do similar. It was fun to go and spend time with friends of different faiths and share food.

The community around food is is such a basic part of so many cultures. Always a nice opportunity to bring people together. 

And mix that with a little grilling or bbq. Yum :)


----------



## placebo (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks yummy. what is that on each side just below the lamb?


----------



## dono (Jan 14, 2008)

nope driveway Lol


----------



## dono (Jan 14, 2008)

teen ager's arm power with grandapapa telling them to speedup or slow down, nothing else


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

ahh yes.......like the ice cream making days of my yute...........lol


----------



## dono (Jan 14, 2008)

liver ect...


----------

